# Flatheads and Walleye



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have not caught a flat in awhile, this low water has or had me stumped.
My deep water hole fishing has not paied off all sumer and early fall, it takes me awhile but I will change

So, I scouted around and found a riffle with some deeper slack water beside it, and actually had a very fun day.

I was using fresh cut shad, and caught flatheads of 25-lbs and 10-lbs, channel cats 4 of them from 3 to 6-lbs, and I started tearing the walleye up on shad heads and 8/0 circle hooks, caught 8 or 9 walleyes biggest around 4-lbs..Pics below note 8/0 circle in corner of waleyes mouth.


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice job! Bout time you got some fish!


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice fish,cograts. It's nice to see someone is catching, and walleye are a nice bonus any time.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

lol.... you were catching Walleye on a 12 foot paylake rod. That had to be a sight!


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

It happens, Jack! I have caught walleye up to 30 inches on big gills while fishing for flats, not to mention the musky and pike that hit (bait looks like it was slashed with a razor). Only seems to happen in the fall, though - especially in nasty weather. Sounds like one heck of a day.


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

looks like a fun day good report


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sounds like a nice day of fishin, congrats, ive caught walleye/ saugeye on cut bait in the rivers but not that many, just think what you could of done with a shad rap or a jig,twsiter and minnow.


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Glad to see your getting into some fish Jack. The big ones are sure to come for ya!! Congrats on a good day on the water buddy!


----------

